
Ask HN: What non-agile process (or variant of it) are you using at your work? - sideproject
So we&#x27;re doing Agile at work - Scrums, Sprints, stand-ups, - the whole lot.<p>I&#x27;m not here to rant, since rant has already been done before. The best example of the rant was this one<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=5406384<p>With which I can&#x27;t help agreeing.<p>Apart from strictly following the agile process, I&#x27;d like to know what different types of &quot;processes&quot; you guys are using. Do you like it as a developer? If yes, care to share? Why is it working? (or not)?
======
ruraljuror
After my team made a half-hearted attempt to adopt something vaguely
resembling agile scrum, I suggested we simplify by just using a Trello kanban
board.

The ease of adoption makes it a good way to just get started, which is what we
needed.

------
brudgers
My take is that the success of any workplace process is more a matter of trust
than methodology. And the placement of that trust has to be in the
organization. Agile or waterfall or whatever, it doesn't matter if the
organization doesn't engender the trust of the team members. Your comments
suggest that that's the case here. Changing the process without changing
cultural and structural dynamics in the workplace is going to be an empty
exercise.

Good luck.

~~~
partisan
Just my take here.

Agile and other systems exist to remove trust from the equation. If you want a
consistent result, you remove all of the variables that cause inconsistency.
Trust is one of those things that can't be put on a spreadsheet. The cost of a
software feature can be quantified through a process that filters out
uncertainty and intangibles.

~~~
brudgers
I wasn't clear.

Trust is an element of workplace culture not production procedure. A lack of
trust will manifest itself as a lack of faith in production procedures. My
thesis is that that lack of faith is independent of the feature set of
whatever procedure is currently implemented be it agile, waterfall, kanban, or
clusterfuck.

